# outlook express problems



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

hello, my fathers laptop has a problem when entering the outlook express a message says that the server do not admits the required http methods
also couldn't find new messages at the http,hotmail account server http:service.msn.com/svcs/hotmail/httpmail.asp
Protocol httpmail, server answer method not allowed
Security port 0(ssl) error number:0xpo00ccc35
Connection fail with the server account pop.tutopia.com, serverop.tutopia.com protocol pop3, port 110 security ssl error number of socket :10060 error number 0x800ccc0e
this are two accounts that he has and uses at work 
also at msn it says couldn't initiate the section start name dont exists, password incorrect passport server not available
Please i need to help him
Pardon the windows 98 spanish translation


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hola, que tal 

Sounds like he may have something set up wrong. Why don't you just delete that account and set it up correctly?


You might also try signing in at hotmail.com to see if indeed he is using the correct password.


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

hola candy please como le digo comohacer esto me estoy comunicando con el por phone ademas cuando intenta abrir la pagina de hotmail dice que no abre (we cant find login net.passport.com)entre otros fallos de outlook no sabes de una pagina tutorial de installacion...

thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://login.passport.net/uilogin.srf?id=2

So, you are saying that this page won't even load? Will any pages load?

Sorry, my Spanish isn't that great with the verbs 

BTW, I just got back from Panama in April  Looking at the picture of your street, is that out on or near the old base?


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

no he cant open hotmail, other pages do open, well some...
And that pic was taken by a cousin at San Miguelito neighborhood a real slum!
but what can u do theyre still family 
any ideas


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

First, have him check to be sure his time/date/year are correct on the computer.

Lol, I guess I didn't make it to that area  The new restaurant at Mira Flores Locks is nice though


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another idea, can YOU access his email from YOUR computer? Via the hotmail website?


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

sorry candy he just got out of work he'll be home in 1 hour would you be online by that time so we can fix that laptop?
what do you think...


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

yes i can do it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, if YOU can do it, obviously it's some security setting on his computer, or the day/time thing, as I had that same problem on a new computer build, I set the bios date off by one year  

I may or may not be around, but I'm sure other folks may have some ideas for you as well. In any event, I WILL check back in on you, as I get notified each time you post. One way or another, we'll get to the end of this


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

hello could someone help? first, when i open outlook express 6 a window says:
The server do not admitt the required http methods.
details: Method Not Alowed
Configuration
Account:hotmail
Server:http://services.msn.com/svcs/hotmail/httpmail.asp
User name:vanegasp
protocol:httpmail
Port:0
Securityssl):0
Code:800ccc35


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you first open it? Or after it goes out to look for email?


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

wait it seems that it suddeny fix itself up wait


----------



## dr20 (Apr 11, 2003)

You will get that error message with Hotmail if you don't have cookies enabled in the Internet Zone and you try to send a message. At least with me I have to temporarily enable cookies whenever I use that e-mail service.


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

another update, the only thing suspicious is that i turn off some lock icon appearing in the lcd lil screen where the battery power is shown that made me write only numbers instead of lettersand something else that smelled,two msconfigelements ELNETT
in c:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ELNETT.exe and the other EBPOSTW also at C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EBPOST.exe What do you think?Areyou there?


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

Besides this outlook was giving trouble but a retry and everything open up what should i do with the elements deactivate them or not?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you have him download hijack this and scan computer and post his scan log?

http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/downloads.html

I see in this thread, it was suggested as an item to fix.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=222967


----------



## petervanegas (May 19, 2004)

cant open the page should i use system mechanics eliminate spyware?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you download it from another computer? It fits on floppy.


----------

